# Debate



## ambush80 (Apr 2, 2019)

I saw this today and it reminded me of what I think we try to do here.  






Can anyone honestly say that this is what they strive for upstairs?


----------



## Israel (Apr 5, 2019)

"open engagement roots out hypocrisy in a way censorship never could..."

It would seem in that statement hypocrisy is something to be _rooted out, _as though an evil thing. I suppose it would cause some wonder as to why hypocrisy is viewed so negatively and always getting a bad rap. Well, at the very least the hypocrisy _of others._


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2019)

Israel said:


> "open engagement roots out hypocrisy in a way censorship never could..."
> 
> It would seem in that statement hypocrisy is something to be _rooted out, _as though an evil thing. I suppose it would cause some wonder as to why hypocrisy is viewed so negatively and always getting a bad rap. Well, at the very least the hypocrisy _of others._



I think hypocrisy offends people's sensibilities on many levels.  On one level I think it violates our instinct towards reciprocal altruism.  We've evolved to help each other to our own benefit.  That's caused us to develop ideas like fairness.  Seems to me that hypocrisy violates ideas of fairness.  Hypocritical behavior implies that the offender thinks themselves better than others, as if they are too good for the prescription that they demand others follow.


----------



## atlashunter (May 3, 2019)

That is how every institution of higher learning should be. It’s sad that University of Chicago is the outlier in this regard. Those people who try to shout down views they don’t like should be tazed senseless and promptly removed from the premises, preferably head first.


----------



## atlashunter (May 6, 2019)

If you want to see an extreme case of the rot in higher education check out the documentary about Evergreen State on Mike Nayna's youtube channel. It's scary.


----------



## ambush80 (May 6, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> If you want to see an extreme case of the rot in higher education check out the documentary about Evergreen State on Mike Nayna's youtube channel. It's scary.



Seen it.  Been following the story of Brett and Heather since it happened.


----------

